# Ultra Fractal 4



## unrealelement (18. September 2006)

kennt jemand von euch http://www.ultrafractal.com/ ?
ein geniales program wie es scheint, aber da ich leider keine ahnung davon (und von mathematik) habe suche ich tutorials.
vielen dank für euere hilfe
greetz 
5thElement


----------

